# Spybot S&D 1.3 beta 6



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

I have been using the beta version and I am very impressed with the new features. It also blocks 1,528 bad products over 1000 more that the 1.2 version.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks, IWM.

I had been using SB S&D 1.2 and AdAware. I ran both, and each indicated my machine was clean.

Then I downloaded SP S&D 1.3 beta and ran it. It immunized against an additional 900 bad guys. Then I did a scan, and it found about 40 pieces of junk that were missed by the earlier version and AdAware (mostly cookies, but a few registry keys).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks I got all the new updates. 

I came up clean on the scan still.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Was looking at it and seen that the host file was not listed so update your host file.
Also had to install things again on the immunized page.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Well i still don't have it...thanks, im going to download it


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Whoa...that is nice, immunized me against another 1,000+ objects...sweet  :up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

sweet thanks. Originally i had 508 immunizations, 1002 i think were added, maybe 1020. Its searching now


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Apparently it deletes things from MS Windows Media Player that track you? Cool


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Yup. I got 6 things. Although i think this has made me want to make a thread in security.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm just curious, why isn't this 1.3 beta version available at Spybot S&D download site?

http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=download


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The beta is a option to download I guess is why Gojo.

When you click on the update button the beta will only show up if you have it checked in your setting. Same with skins.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Joe,

That is a *very* good question.

And how many versions of this are to be created, instead of updating the database of the current one?

I found the beta 1.3 here but then I expect you did too - that the 'home' site doesn't offer it makes me question the whole thing. Just as yourself.

http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/10/17/10-17-21.shtml

Cheers, Joe.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have always gotten there beta updates and never had any trouble.


----------



## rextilleon (Feb 10, 2004)

Can this be installed over an older version?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I deleted my former version totally. Including all the Registry entries for it. Just a habit I have. I use jv16pt from here:

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=jv16

and RegSeeker from here:

http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

This is a Beta version and is meant to be distributed this way to see if it has any bugs. I have found it to run on 98se just great without any problems. I trust any program written and distributed by Kolla to be safe. 
There are some updates now for this program and of course they are Beta! For those who are interested click on Mode at the top of the program and select Advanced mode. Go to settings section and check View Beta Updates. Then as with the older version Check for Updates. 
And on goes the scumware battle!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, in settings under Web Update I checked the "Display also available beta versions" and I got the beta update. 

Now if want to install the 1.3 beta 6 version, do I uninstall my present 1.2 version or exactly what should I do?

Thanks


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi gojo 
I deleted my 1.2 and installed the Beta version.

I see at this site it states that "Michael Kolla" is the developer
http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/10/17/10-17-21.shtml

And at the site where I got it 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html
It says the developer is "Patrick Kolla" which is the original developer of Spybot.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

I also find at this site more questions:

http://www.softpedia.com/public/scripts/photohero/10-17-21/

I looked at the screenshot and it does not look at all like the Beta version I have and also it says on it ;
AND REMEMBER: IN MOST CASES THE BEST WAY TO REMOVE ADVERTISMENTS IS TO PAY THE SHAREWARE FEE

Spybot is not shareware what kind of site is this? Is this a rip off of SpyBot?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It Wasn't me,

I get the beta updates but I don't have any of the Advanced mode checked. There are 3 of them so what one are you talking about?










Get a TSG skin if you want.  See link below.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Not sure what you are asking hewee
Do you mean how to get in Advanced mode?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You said...
"For those who are interested click on Mode at the top of the program and select Advanced mode. Go to settings section and check View Beta Updates."

So what Advanced mode are you talking about? I get the beta updates and they are not checked.
What are the 3 Advanced mode for?


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi hewee
In the Beta version at the upper left of the program you will see Mode, Click on that and select Advanced. Then click on settings.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have that checked just like your is but never got a pop-up warning like your showing in yours.
Also I see on the left side you have more listed.
But I have version 1.2

You don't have Excludes listed either.
Hey don't see the Use at your own risk at the top either. 

Your first post showes that your using the same version I am so why do you have other things listed on the left under settings?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

And my beta, Guys.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *I have that checked just like your is but never got a pop-up warning like your showing in yours.
> Also I see on the left side you have more listed.
> But I have version 1.2
> ...


hewee 
The spybot you seem to be using is not the new 1.3 beta 6 version it's the older one. I uninstalled my 1.2 version and installed the beta version. As you know beta versions are test versions and may have bugs although I have not found a problem with using it in 98se.
Here is where I got it..
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok It Wasn't me, but I will wait tell it comes out of beta to get it.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *Ok It Wasn't me, but I will wait tell it comes out of beta to get it. *


Chicken


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well it should be out soon so I can wait.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Buuuuuck buuuck buuuck buck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee heeeeeeeeeeeee    

Thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *Well it should be out soon so I can wait.   *


Smart move as there is no reason to gamble with a beta version while the present 1.2 version works fine.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Be Bold Braveheart.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GoJoAGoGo:_
> *Smart move as there is no reason to gamble with a beta version while the present 1.2 version works fine.
> 
> 
> ...


Buuuuuck buuuck buuuck buck 

He hee your right we can wait.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

You are right there is no need to gamble with beta versions. This I will admit. We have been gambling and fighting with a beta version for years It's called Microsoft windows, I'm sure you have heard of it it's Bloated, Full of strange files that store information and tries to phone home (XP) Very unstable and crashes for little reason doesn't like 3rd party software and has so many security holes with updates that are so bad that you have to uninstall the updates to make it almost work again. So you are right beta versions like windows are a gamble but without such there would be no reason for this fine forum.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well said


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

My version 1.2 stopped working (again), so I downloaded 1.3 Beta... it works fine on my 98SE machine.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

:up:


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

is it ok to surf the web while spybot is doing a scan?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Never tried to surf the web during a Spybot scan. I'll just wait the 3 mins it takes to complete the scan before I open any browsers.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I often minimize Spybot while it is running, and then do something else, such as surf the net. It slows things down a bit, but otherwise it works just fine.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks


----------



## starman2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

Does anyone know when the final 1.3 will be released?I like the beta version,it has run flawlessly so far.


----------

